# Growing a wee beard or some chin hair



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

He is so adorable <3


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

AAWW, he is so cute - like the little beard!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Cute! But.....isn't he a little young for a beard?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh do grow a beard on him! The only other Poodle I have seen with one here is Quossum's Sugarfoot and it was grand looking! A very handsome boy like Leo can look good in one too I bet!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I made it through my six month trial with the goatees on my boys; it was all I could stand.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I love that we can try fun things with our grooms, but beards are not for me! I would have the clippers out for less of a beard than that.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks all 

Quossom's Sugarfoot and yes you Charmed inspired me to grow the wee beard. Early on, my first poodle Baby and even Flower had a little facial hair but I had to give up because of severe dry eye in Baby and toothlessness in Flower. I love a shaved face, but thought this would be fun to try. It's only a few weeks growth so I'll see how it go if it stays tidy ...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

*wee beard progess*

















It does get a little messy


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Looks like a bit of a mustache, too?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I need to shave that up :wink: I missed that


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Oh, I thought it was kind of cute. I must say that after all the time and care you spent searching for just the right puppy you certainly succeeded!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks reraven123 I realized I missed his wee stache when I posted the pictures, I like it as well, though I will shave that fuzz off.

Thank you again I am very pleased with my choice in Leonard he has a wonderful temperament and is a healthy beautiful boy, of course he is a puppy and he has his moments where I go what was I thinking but honestly that isn't often.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

looking less like a raggedy man









Leonard looking all grown up


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I can almost hear him singing a sea chanty. He's nautical and nice


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Rose n Poos, Actually the beard type in human's I am going after is the Nordic sea captain beard


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'd love to see him in a 'Uncle Sam' goatee LOL!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

there's a thought Uncle Sam... hee


below is where I am hoping to go


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

The goatee is cute as all get out, but I'm such a sucker for a proper poodle face that I want it shaved clean to show it off and Mr. Leonard Pink has a proper poodle face. Although I will admit to getting silly from time to time with my grooming and have left beards and mustaches and other creative styles on my poodles. 

Now facial hair on men, well that's a whole different ball game and that I'm all for, lol.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Barbiespoodle, I so love a smooth face too but he is my seventh poodle but he is my first boy, so I thought would be fun to try


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

barbiespoodle, I too love a smooth clean face, Leonard is my seventh poodle but he is my first male so I thought this would be fun to try


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

*A month into the wee beard*









So far it's staying clean, 50% of people like it, 50% don't.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

As it's growing on Mr Pink, it's growing on me  Part of the fun of poodles is "new doggie" with every style change!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Absolutely grow the beard. My spoo is white, and is too darn cute, so everyone thinks he is a girl. So I had him grow a beard/goatee. It is his signature! So many comments/compliments, especially from guys with beards

But I hate the mustache, that went immediately. He is clean shaven except for an inch or so on his chin! If any groomer shaves it off they will be goners.


----------

